# Spun prop



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

ellis prop they have been around forever they have worked on everything from our tug boat props to jon boat props and they are pretty cheap.


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool, thanks


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

X2 plus they are the only ones left in Jax doing prop repairs.


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. I dropped it off earlier today. They said it would be done by tomorrow afternoon. Can't beat that.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry I never got back to you Justin about helping with your motor I was in Texas. If you still need help or in the future send me a PM


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

appreciate it creek. i pretty well have it dialed in now, except for the prop. unfortunately it spun while i was collecting data to give to the prop guys for a new prop. at least now i will know everything is correct once i get my prop back.


----------

